# Martin Kam-Act



## bow_tech32 (Oct 1, 2008)

I have a Martin Kam-Act and I was wondering if it is worth any thing?


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

bow_tech32 said:


> I have a Martin Kam-Act and I was wondering if it is worth any thing?


Its probably worth a couple hundred depending on condition. Maybe a little more.


----------



## RealDakota (May 24, 2006)

3dbowmaster said:


> Its probably worth a couple hundred depending on condition. Maybe a little more.


They actually are one of the few (very few) collectible compounds that are worth something... about $350 on E-Bay in good condition, if you can find one.


----------

